# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Να δίνεται η πηγή

## Γαληνίτης

Πρέπει να τονισθεί μια -αυτονόητη!- ανάγκη και υποχρέωση: 
Να αναφέρεται απαραίτητα η ακριβής *πηγή* σε κάθε τι που δημοσιεύουμε χωρίς να είναι δικό μας, αλλά το πήραμε από κάπου: Είτε αυτούσιο, είτε ακόμα και μεταφρασμένο, τροποποιημένο ή και διασκευασμένο. 
Με *link * (αν η πηγή είναι το διαδίκτυο) ή με πλήρη *βιβλιογραφική αναφορά* (για βιβλία ή περιοδικά).
Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν γίνεται πάντα. Ή γίνεται ελλιπώς (π.χ με το όνομα του περιοδικού, αλλά χωρίς το τεύχος & τη σελίδα).  :Sad:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Να απαντήσω για τα "καθ' εμά": Σε άρθρα που σκανάρησα και ανάρτησα έχω αναφέρει μόνο το όνομα του περιοδικού διότι πάρα πολύ συχνά στις φωτοτυπίες που είχα δεν αναφερόταν ο αριθμός τεύχους.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Γειά σου Δημήτρη! Ευχαριστώ για την τόσο πρόθυμη και άμεση απάντηση.  :Rolleyes: 
Φυσικά και δεν αναφέρομαι ειδικά σε σένα. Άλλωστε το έχουμε ήδη συζητήσει, σχετικά με ένα ραδιοερασιτεχνικό δέκτη λυχνιών που έχεις ανεβάσει στα Αρχεία. Όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο σχολαστικός και σωστός είσαι, καθώς και την πολύτιμη συμβολή σου στην εξύψωση του επιπέδου του σάιτ. :Smile:  Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## leosedf

Το θέμα είναι και να αναφέρεται αν δουλεύει ένα κύκλωμα αν είναι δοκιμασμένο.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Αυτό δεν είναι πάντα δυνατόν διότι τα περισσότερα άρθρα είναι από βιβλία ή περιοδικά και μπορεί να έχουν επηρεαστεί από τη μαύρη μαγεία του δαίμονα του τυπογραφείου! Ποιος δεν θυμάται τον περίφημο δαίμονα του "συχωρεμένου" Ελέκτορ που σε κάθε σχεδόν κατασκευή μετά από μερικά τεύχη μετάνιωνε και έκλεγε πικρά για τις αμαρτίες του αφού πρώτα είχε ταλαιπωρήσει κόσμο και κοσμάκη με κατασκευές που δεν δούλευαν, καμένα τρανζίστορ, λανθασμένα προγράμματα και πλακέτες, λανθασμένα στοιχεία εξαρτημάτων και άλλα πολλά... Επιβεβαίωση λειτουργίας μπορεί να δοθεί μονο για δοκιμασμένες κατασκευές.

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και λάθη που γίνονται σκόπιμα, π.χ. για να αναγκασθείς να πάρεις το κιτ κλπ. 
Παράδειγμα το "RΤΧ-1", πομποδέκτης 27 Μc/s με κρυστάλλους, που είχε δημοσιευθεί σε ένα περιοδικό γύρω στο 1970 (πριν ακόμα δοθούν άδειες), με αλλαγμένο το τρανζίστορ εξόδου κλπ., για να βγάζει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ. Αποτέλεσμα: Το τρανζίστορ, που σημειωτέον ήταν ακριβό και το είχε μόνο αυτός, καιγόταν συνέχεια. Πρέπει να είχα αλλάξει καμμιά δεκαριά, μέχρι να αντιληφθώ την απάτη. Και φυσικά δεν ήμουνα ο μόνος!
Πάντως επιμένω στην ανάγκη να δημοσιεύεται η ακριβής πηγή. Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα ήταν από Ιταλικό περιοδικό, που όταν το βρήκαμε και συγκρίναμε με το ελληνικό, είδαμε έκπληκτοι τα σκόπιμα λάθη.

----------


## weather1967

> Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και λάθη που γίνονται σκόπιμα, π.χ. για να αναγκασθείς να πάρεις το κιτ κλπ. 
> Παράδειγμα το "RΤΧ-1", πομποδέκτης 27 Μc/s με κρυστάλλους, που είχε δημοσιευθεί σε ένα περιοδικό γύρω στο 1970 (πριν ακόμα δοθούν άδειες), με αλλαγμένο το τρανζίστορ εξόδου κλπ., για να βγάζει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ. Αποτέλεσμα: Το τρανζίστορ, που σημειωτέον ήταν ακριβό και το είχε μόνο αυτός, καιγόταν συνέχεια. Πρέπει να είχα αλλάξει καμμιά δεκαριά, μέχρι να αντιληφθώ την απάτη. Και φυσικά δεν ήμουνα ο μόνος!
> Πάντως επιμένω στην ανάγκη να δημοσιεύεται η ακριβής πηγή. Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα ήταν από Ιταλικό περιοδικό, που όταν το βρήκαμε και συγκρίναμε με το ελληνικό, είδαμε έκπληκτοι τα σκόπιμα λάθη.



Aρε αθανατη Ελληνική αρπα-κόλλα και κουτοπονηριά μαζί ,παντα σε κατι τετοια Κώστα ειμαστε Number one international δεν μας φτανει κανεις . :Sad: 
Και αντε να το παρεις πρεφα την εποχη εκεινη χωρις νετ να δεις και να συγκρινεις με αλλο σχεδιο ,μονο αν επεφτε στα χερια κανα περιοδικο .

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Για την αναφορά στην πηγή βλ. &
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47964

----------


## gf

> Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και λάθη που γίνονται σκόπιμα, π.χ. για να αναγκασθείς να πάρεις το κιτ κλπ. 
> Παράδειγμα το "RΤΧ-1", πομποδέκτης 27 Μc/s με κρυστάλλους, που είχε δημοσιευθεί σε ένα περιοδικό γύρω στο 1970 (πριν ακόμα δοθούν άδειες), με αλλαγμένο το τρανζίστορ εξόδου κλπ., για να βγάζει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ. Αποτέλεσμα: Το τρανζίστορ, που σημειωτέον ήταν ακριβό και το είχε μόνο αυτός, καιγόταν συνέχεια. Πρέπει να είχα αλλάξει καμμιά δεκαριά, μέχρι να αντιληφθώ την απάτη. Και φυσικά δεν ήμουνα ο μόνος!
> Πάντως επιμένω στην ανάγκη να δημοσιεύεται η ακριβής πηγή. Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα ήταν από Ιταλικό περιοδικό, που όταν το βρήκαμε και συγκρίναμε με το ελληνικό, είδαμε έκπληκτοι τα σκόπιμα λάθη.



Αχ αυτος ο RTX1 !!  Το ειχα φταιξει και εγω. Πεταμενενα λεφτα γιατι τοτε δεν μπορουσαμε να αναγνωρισουμε τα λαθη.
Το περιοδικο ηταν το "Ηλεκτρονικες κατασκευες". :Angry: 
Εχω μερικα τευχη απο τοτε. Θα τα σκαναρω για να δειτε ποσο αρπα-κολα ηταν!

Επι του θεματος, συμφωνω απολυτα στην αναφορα των πηγων μας.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Για την αναφορά στην πηγή βλ. &
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47964



Το LINK που δίνεις δεν δουλεύει

.

----------


## Mihos

Για κάποιο λόγο (που δε μπορώ να φανταστώ) η συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση διαγράφηκε...

----------


## nikknikk4

????????

.

----------


## klik

> Το περιοδικο ηταν το "Ηλεκτρονικες κατασκευες".
> Εχω μερικα τευχη απο τοτε. Θα τα σκαναρω για να δειτε ποσο αρπα-κολα ηταν!



Εγω έκανα κάποτε ένα χρόνο συνδρομή στο περιοδικό αυτό και μου χαρήσαν τα προηγούμενα 20 τεύχη. Καμία κατασκευη δεν δούλευε (με περισσότερο απο 10 εξαρτήματα). Ολες είχαν δαίμονες :Lol:  που ανακοινωνόντουσαν λίγοι-λίγοι για κανα 3μηνο μετά... Μετά τις τροποποίησεις αυτές όμως.... έπαιζε (όταν είχε φύγει η χαρά της κατασκευής :Wink: )
Μερικά απο αυτά τα περιοδικά χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για προστασία του πάγκου απο τον υπερχλωριούχο σίδηρο!

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι και βέβαια διαγράφηκε, απο μένα, για ένα και μόνο λόγο. Το θεωρώ απαράδεκτο για κάποιον 
 σαν τον Thanos10, που  έχει προσφέρει αρκετά (με τις κατασκευές του), να του γίνεται "επίθεση" 
 (όχι απ'όλους), περί αντιγραφής κτλ ...
Προσωπικά εγώ το βλέπω προσόν που έχουμε τον Θάνο για "τεσταδώρο" των κατασκευών, που
παρουσιάζει, γιατί φανταστείτε να ξεκινήσετε μια κατασκευή και στο τέλος να μην δουλεύει. 

 Ανοίξτε ένα καινούργιο θέμα, και αναφερθείτε στα "προβλήματα" που λέτε, και πάντα γενικά.

Αν και απ'οτι βλέπω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μια χαρά είναι ..., εδώ μπορείτε να γράψετε τα περί 
"πηγής".

----------


## Mihos

Αγαπητέ Γρηγόρη υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα και στον blueriver... Καμία προσωπική επίθεση δεν υπήρξε... Μόνο διαφορετικές απόψεις υπήρξαν και πραγματικά με παραξένεψε πολύ η διαγραφή όλης της συζήτησης... Υπήρξαν γραμένα επιχειρήματα και σκέψεις και δεν ήταν απλά μία επίθεση όπως λες... Επίτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι είναι απαράδεκτο κατά τη γνώμη μου να διαγραφεί μία ολόκληρη συζήτηση χωρίς καμία προειδοποίηση...

Επι του θέματος τώρα και "γενικά". Δημοσίευσα στο διεγραμμένο ποστ (αλλά δε θα το ξανακάνω) νόμους του κράτους που αναφέρουν ότι είναι παράνομο να αναπαράγεις-αναδημοσιέυσεις-τροποποιήσεις και αναδημοσιέυσεις με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο οποιοδήποτε προιόν μνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. Όλα τα άρθρα που είναι γραμμένα στο διαδίκτυο υπόκεινται αυτομάτως στους νόμους περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας. Δεν συζητάω καν για πηγαίους κώδικες που είναι σκέτη κλοπή.

Αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να έχει την άδεια του συγγραφέα. 

Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια ότι είμαστε στην ελλάδα και αυτά που λέω μπορεί να ακούγονται πράσσινα άλογα. Γι' αυτό και ΦΩΝΑΖΩ ότι μία αναφορά της πηγής είναι το λιγότερο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε.

Γρηγόρη ενδιαφέρθηκες (και καλά έκανες) για ένα σημαντικό μέλος του forum αλλά έχεις αντίθετη άποψη για την όσο το δυνατό σωστότερη και ηθική συνολική λειτουργία του forum. (Επίτηδες δεν έβαλα και το επίθετο "νόμιμη").

Αυτά έχω να πώ.

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν νομιζω οτι ηταν προσωπικο θεμα απεναντι στον Θανο ή οποιοδηποτε αλλο μελος, απλα μερικοι μεταξυ των οποιων κι εγω θεωρουν σωστοτερο να παρεχεται ενα λινκ προς την πηγη σε παρουσιασεις κατασκευων.

Απ΄οσο θυμαμαι κι εσυ ο ιδιος Γρηγορη ειχες αντιδρασει οταν ειδες ενα σχεδιο σου σε αλλο φορουμ χωρις αναφορα σε εσενα, το ιδιο πιστευω ισχυει για ολους ανεξαιρετως. 

Δεν μπορουμε να περιμενουμε απο τους αλλους να κανουν κατι το οποιο δεν τηρουμε οι ιδιοι.

Στο κατω κατω δεν κοστιζει τιποτα ενα λινκ στο φορουμ και φυσικα ουτε μειωνει την εκτιμηση που θεωρω δεδομενο οτι υπαρχει προς καποιον που παρουσιαζει μια οποιαδηποτε κατασκευη ασχετως του ποσο συνθετη ή πρωτοτυπη ειναι.

Αντιθετως αν βελτιωσεις μια κατασκευη και δειξεις παραλληλα την αρχικη της μορφη νομιζω οτι ενισχυεται η καλη εικονα σου προς το φορουμ ενω αν δεν αναφερεις τιποτα για το απο που εχει προελθει η κατασκευη μερικοι ενδεχομενως να το παιρνουν και σαν κοροιδια.

----------


## klik

Ως προς το θέμα της αναφοράς της πηγής, είμαι και εγώ σύμφωνος ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει link. 
Το θεωρώ και τον σημαντικότερο λόγο για τη μη δημοσιεύση πολύπλοκης κατασκευής (ειδικά αν περιέχει και πηγαίο κώδικα).
Σε αυτό έχει σημασία και η προτροπή των διαχειρηστων/κανονισμού στο πόσο εκτιμάτε η πρωτότυπη δουλειά.

Απο την άλλη όμως υπάρχει και η άποψη που εκφράστηκε, ότι δεν ξέρουμε αν η πηγή που βρήκαμε είναι πρωτότυπη ή όχι, αυτό όμως δεν μειώνει κατα την άποψη μου την ανάγκη αναφοράς του link.

Υγ. μου θυμίζει συζήτηση που είδα σε torrentαδικο:




> Thanks for totally disregarding the rules at the tracker where you got this. I was the original uploader and this is all my own work. You are a complete arsehole and I truly hope you burn in hell. For your information I will never upload anything at the other tracker again because of this. Not only have you pissed me off but other members will now suffer because of you actions. I hope you're happy with what you have done, you are a disgrace to the sharing community



 ... μα εγώ ήμουν ο αυθεντικος uploader, γιατί παριστάνεις εσύ ... κτλ (διαβάστε τα υπόλοιπα)

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω το ειδα αλλιως... το θεμα πηγης ξεκινησε αλλιως....
καποιος ρωτουσε για ενα q1 και ζητουσε pcb...
μετα το γυρισε στο οτι και καλα αν δεν ειναι δικο σου τουλαχιστον βαλε ενα λινκ.....
και μετα πλακωσαν και οι αλλοι για να πνευματικα δικαιοματα...

και σας ρωταω αν πολυ απλα ανοιγε ενα θεμα με ονομα "ερωτησεις για την ταδε κατασκευη" και ρωτουσε εκει μεσα ηρεμα και ωραια για λινκ υλικα pcb πιστευετε οτι ο θανος δεν θα τα εδινε επειδη θελει να τυραναει οσους θελουν να φτιαξουν αυτη την κατασκευη??? το λεω γιατι υποθηκε και αυτο...

επιδης μιλατε για πνευματικα δικαιοματα και σας λεω που ξερουμε αν εκει που το βρηκαμε ειναι του πραγματικου δημιουργου? η ο δημιουργος ειναι βλακας και δεν ξερει οτι πλεον αν ανεβασει κατι ελευθερα στο νετ χαθηκε ο ελεχνος του? ελεος πια με τους βαφτισμενους πολεμιστες την δικαιοματων... 

κυριολεκτικα μην το παρει κανεις προσωπικα γιατι μιλαω ετσι απλα και μονο γιατι βαρεθηκα σε ενα site για ηλεκτρονικα τα σοβαροτερα προβληματα μας να ειναι ηθικα... στα zwdia.gr στο beachvoley.gr γιατι δεν εχουν τετοια θεματα και μιλανε για ζοδια και βολευ?

----------


## Mihos

Παναγιώτη γιατί παίρνεις τόσο ελαφρά το θέμα των πνευματικών δικαιομάτων; Το θεωρείς ασήμαντο μήπως;;; Άσε τον Θάνο. Η συζήτηση εδώ είπαμε ότι είναι γενική. Και όσο για το ποιός είναι ο πραγματικός δημιουργός και αυτό σχολιάσθηκε στο αδικοχαμένο thread. Όταν έχεις στα χέρια σου κώδικα ο δημιουργός του βρίσκεται μπορστά στα μάτια σου. Στις πρώτες γραμμές του κώδικα. Και σε όλα τα σοβαρά site παγκοσμίως δίνεται original πηγή. Μόνο εμείς είμαστε ΕΛΛΗΝΑΡΕΣ!!! Αυτη δεν είναι δικαιολογία να μη δώσεις τη πηγή σου.

Και κάτι ακόμα. Ο δημιουργός δεν είναι βλάκας όπως λες... Και ξέρει ότι δημοσιέυοντας κάτι στο ίντερνετ μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιήσει ο καθένας... Εξάλλου δεν το έχει κρυφό. Το που αλλού όμως θα εμφανιστεί αυτό που δημοσίευσε είναι δική του και μόνο δική του απόφαση! Άλλο που εμείς στο Ελλαδιστάν κάνουμε ότι θέλουμε... Στο χωριό μας δεν είμαστε;...

----------


## Thanos10

Θα ηθελα να μου απαντησετε υπαρχει ενα κυκλωμα σε ενα φορουμ το ανεβασε ενας τυπος και το βαπτισε δικο του αλλα ο ιδιος εχει δικη του ιστιοσελιδα εκει το κυκλωμα δεν υπαρχει γιατι?
Μπορειτε να μου απαντησετε εσεις θα το κανατε αυτο δεν θα το βαζατε στην δικη σας πρωτα και μετα θα το ανεβαζατε στο φορουμ που ειστε μελη μηπως δεν ειναι δικο του, περιμενω απαντησεις.

----------


## moutoulos

> Απ΄οσο θυμαμαι κι εσυ ο ιδιος Γρηγορη ειχες αντιδρασει οταν ειδες ενα σχεδιο σου σε αλλο φορουμ χωρις αναφορα σε εσενα, το ιδιο πιστευω ισχυει για ολους ανεξαιρετως. 
> 
> Δεν μπορουμε να περιμενουμε απο τους αλλους να κανουν κατι το οποιο δεν τηρουμε οι ιδιοι.



Άστο Τάσο ..., το συγκεκριμένο, και καλά θυμάσαι, δεν το έκανε καν copy paste, αλλά με ρώτησε και τις λεπτομέρειες ..., ε όχι βρε φίλε να λύνω και τις απορίες τη στιγμή που είχε σκοπό να το βάλει αλλού, είναι πολύ χοντρό. Με πείραξε που με κορόιδευε μιας και είχε σκοπό να το επισυνάψει αλλού, και όχι το copy paste. Το σχέδιο μου το έχω βρεί και αλλού στο διαδύκτιο, δεν του έστειλα όμως κάτι του συγκεκριμένου μέλους, γιατί έγραψε: "_Βρήκα αυτό στο internet_", δεν έγραψε κοιτάξτε τι έφτιαξα, μεγάλη διαφορά δεν νομίζεις?.

Και ποιός σου είπε οτι είμαι αντίθετος στο το να βάζουμε Link. Αν αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρο απο που προέρχεται, και όχι 45 Link, που τελικά δεν ξέρεις ποιανού είναι τι.

Αν είδες τις πλακέτες που έφτιαξα για το Forum, θα διαπιστώσεις οτι απο μόνος μου έβαλα πάνω σε ποιόν ανήκει το προτότυπο (Elektor), οχι ο επανασχεδιασμός, κάτι το οποίο έγινε απο την αρχή, και έγραψα στο Top Silkscreen ποιανού είναι τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Κοίταξέτο εδώ. Μη μου λες λοιπόν για πνευματικά δικαιώματα ...

Εγώ αναφέρθηκά ξεκάθαρα για την προσωπική επίθεση, και όχι για το Link. Οπότε αν το τηρώ ή όχι είναι άλλο θέμα ...

----------


## tasosmos

Η ερωτηση σου Θανο δεν νομιζω οτι εχει αμεση σχεση με το θεμα, δεν εξεταζουμε τι κανει ο αλλος που ειναι ασχετος αλλα το τι κανουμε εμεις σαν φορουμ.

Για να σου απαντησω προσωπικα αν ειχα δικη μου σελιδα νομιζω θα το ανεβαζα κι εκει, παρολα αυτα υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι που μπορει να μην το εκανε. 
Μπορει απλα να μην ασχολειται ενεργα με το σαιτ του πλεον, μπορει να μην εχει χωρο, μπορει να το αμελησε, μπορει μπορει μπορει....

Απλα το θεμα ειναι να κανουμε εμεις οτι καλυτερο μπορουμε, κι αν δεν ειναι απολυτα σιγουρο οτι ειναι αυτος ο αρχικος δημιουργος δηλαδη τι εγινε? Απο ποια αποψη ειναι καλυτερα να μην βαζουμε εμεις καθολου λινκ? Στο κατω κατω βαζεις απλα απο που το βρηκες εσυ και ξεκαθαριζεις.

Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι κι εσενα θα σου κακοφαινοταν αν εβλεπες μια κατασκευη που εχεις σχεδιασει απο το μηδεν και εχεις ξοδεψει παρα πολυ χρονο σε αλλο σαιτ χωρις καμια αναφορα στο προσωπο σου.

Θεωρησε το οτι πρεπει να δινουμε το καλο παραδειγμα.

Γρηγορη εγω αναφερομαι αποκλειστικα στο θεμα των λινκ, δεν νομιζω οτι επιτεθηκα προσωπικα σε κανεναν και ουτε ασχοληθηκα με αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## Mihos

Γρηγόρη σε άλλο ποστ αν θυμάμαι καλά υποστήριξες ότι ακόμα και το ίδιο κύκλωμα το κάνεις με smt αντί για διακριτά τότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα αντιγραφής. Λάθος θυμάμαι;

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω οταν ανεβασα τον αναλυτη ημιαγωγων εγραψα την πηγη ηταν απο το ελεκτορ γιατι το γνωριζα.
Εσυ παντος θελεις να δεις ενα λινκ και ας ειναι και του ταδε ενταξει.

----------


## moutoulos

> Γρηγόρη σε άλλο ποστ αν θυμάμαι καλά υποστήριξες ότι ακόμα και το ίδιο κύκλωμα το κάνεις με sm*t* (και όχι sm*d* που βλέπω παντού) αντί για διακριτά τότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα αντιγραφής. Λάθος θυμάμαι;



Πολύ σωστά θυμάσαι ...
Στο θέμα πλακέτας όχι, δεν υπάρχει θέμα αντιγραφής, μιλάμε για δυο διαφορετικές τεχνολογίες, 
με την μισή σε μέγεθος πλακέτα απο ότι στο πρωτότυπο. Το θεωρητικό ναι, εννοείται, είναι το ίδιο.

Το τονίζω, για πλακέτα μιλάω.

----------


## Thanos10

Και κατι ακομα το θεμα ξεκινησε με το τρατζιστορομετρο εγω εγραψα
*ενα ακομη οργανο μετρησης υλικων.*
*Δεν ειπα ενα δικο μου οργανο μετρησης υλικων.*

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Το παρόν θέμα ξεκίνησε σε ανύποπτο χρόνο, προ 6μήνου. Είναι γενικό και φυσικά ανεξάρτητο από συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα και διαμάχες, οι οποίες δεν με αφορούν και στις οποίες δεν επιθυμώ να πάρω θέση. Αφορά αποκλειστικά και μόνο την τήρηση μιας αυτονόητης και αναμφισβήτητης ανάγκης και υποχρέωσης:
Να δίνεται η πηγή. 
Μιας υποχρέωσης που δεν είναι υποκειμενική, ώστε να μπορεί κανείς να συμφωνεί με αυτήν ή όχι. 
Πέρα από το ηθικό θέμα (πνευματικά δικαιώματα κλπ.), υπάρχει και ένας άλλος, σοβαρός και ουσιαστικός λόγος: Η κατανόηση μιας δημοσίευσης είναι πληρέστερη, όταν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να ανατρέξεις και στην πηγή που χρησιμοποιήθηκε. Μια δημοσίευση ενός κυκλώματος ή μιας κατασκευής πχ. δεν έχει σαν μοναδική χρησιμότητα να σε κάνει να την φτιάξεις. Έχει και εκπαιδευτικούς σκοπούς. Υπάρχουν πολλοί σαν εμένα, που έμαθαν μ'αυτόν τον τρόπο.
Προσωπικά πολλές φορές αναγκάζομαι να ψάχνω στο διαδίκτυο και όταν τύχει να βρώ την πηγή διαπιστώνω ότι περιέχει και άλλες, συμπληρωματικές πληροφορίες ή διασαφήσεις κλπ. που με ενδιαφέρουν. 
Αυτός ήταν και ο κύριος λόγος που με ανάγκασε να ανεβάσω αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Mihos

Αυτό βέβαια δεν το καταλαβαίνω καθώς όταν αναπαράγεις μία πλακέτα αναγκαστικά αναπαράγεις και το θεωρητικό σχηματικό. Πως μπορείς να διαχωρίσεις αυτά τα δύο; Αφου είναι διαφορετική υλοποίηση του ίδιου πράγματος. Αλλά τέλος πάντων. Εγώ έχω να προτείνω να ενταχθεί στους κανόνες του forum και ένας κανόνας για την αναφορά των πηγών. Και αν κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό τουλάχιστον πρέπει να παραδεχτουν ότι δεν κάνει και  κακό...

Απο την άλλη θέλω και παλι να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε υπόνοια προσωπικής επίθεσης προς κανένα. Το θέμα αυτό το είχα στο μυαλό μου ούτως η άλλως και ίσως το έθετα και σε ανεξάρτητο thread (δεν είχα δεί το παρόν). Το ότι στάθηκε σαν αφορμή το thread του Θάνου ήταν τυχαίο. Προς Θεού...

----------


## moutoulos

> Αυτό βέβαια δεν το καταλαβαίνω καθώς όταν αναπαράγεις μία πλακέτα αναγκαστικά αναπαράγεις και το θεωρητικό σχηματικό. Πως μπορείς να διαχωρίσεις αυτά τα δύο; Αφου είναι διαφορετική υλοποίηση του ίδιου πράγματος.



Καμία σχέση ..., δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα.

Να στο θέσω αλλιώς:
Παρουσιάζω μια κατασκευή, βάζω το θεωρητικό, και γράφω αυτό είναι του τάδε.

Φτιάχνω την πλακέτα σε διάτρητη, ή εναέρια συνδεσμολογία, την παρουσιάζω
και γράφω ..., αυτή είναι δικία μου.
Έχω κάνει αντιγραφή ?. ¨οχι βέβαια, ούτε ο δημιουργός της δεν θα ήθελε να 
μπεί το όνομά του.

Το ανάποδο ..., την φτιάχνω καλύτερη SMT, και γράφω οτι είναι δικιά μου,
ο δημιουργός της θα το ήθελε πάρα πολύ να μπεί το ονομά του, αλλά δεν ..

Οπότε τι καταλαβαίνουμε, οταν πρόκειται να κάνουμε κάτι καλύτερο πάνω 
στο σχέδιο ή τυπωμένο, ερχόμαστε αντιμέτωποι με το CopyRight, όταν πρόκειται
να το βαλτώσουμε το σχέδιο ή τυπωμένο, δεν μας "ψάχνει" κανένας.

----------


## Mihos

Κατά τη γνώμη μου ναι... Διότι για να φτιάξεις τη πλακέτα στη διάτριτη είχες μπροστά σου το σχηματικό... Βέβαια αυτό το ρώτησα έτσι... Δε ξέρω πόσο σχέση έχει με το θέμα.

Μα φυσικά και θα ήθελε να μπει το όνομά του και στις δύο περιπτώσεις! Γιατί εντέλη οι δύο πλακέτες κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα και αυτό οφείλεται στη δική του μελέτη! Σα να λέμε δηλαδή ότι επειδή τα σπίτια τα φτιάχνουν οι οικοδόμοι (αλλοι κακά και άλοι καλά) δε θα μπεί το όνομα του αρχιτέκτονα... Πως σου φαίνεται αυτή η παρομοίωση;

----------


## moutoulos

> Σα να λέμε δηλαδή ότι επειδή τα σπίτια τα φτιάχνουν οι οικοδόμοι (αλλοι κακά και άλοι καλά) δε θα μπεί το όνομα του αρχιτέκτονα... Πως σου φαίνεται αυτή η παρομοίωση;



Και μόλις γκρεμιστεί θέλει να βγεί ...
Πλακίτσα ....

----------


## Mihos

Ναι όμως πάντα στην αρχή το όνομά του θα μπεί... Έτσι κι αλλιώς αμά γκρεμιστεί άντε βρές τον μετά τον αρχιτέκτονα :Lol: .

----------


## lynx

παιδια απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια με διαφορα φορουμ ξενα και Ελληνικα ειμαι τις αποψης οτι εφοσον ειναι εφικτο καλο θα ηταν να δινουμε την πηγη του υλικου που δημοσιοποιουμε! και αυτο για διαφορους λογους οπως:


* credits προς τον δημιουργο
* διευκολυνση του αναγνωστη να βρει περισοτερες σχετικες πληροφοριες
* αποψυγη παρεξηγησεων


τωρα αναφορικα με το πως εχει χειριστει ο θανος καποια ζητηματα με τις κατασκευες που εχει δημοσιευσει, υποθετω οτι καπου ηταν αμελεια, καπου η "πολιτικη" του να τα κανει ετσι γιατι ισως ετσι πιστευει οτι επρεπε να γινει. 

H παραπανω υποθεση προκειπτει αφθορμητα για να εξηγησω την σταση σου θανο... sorry αν αυτο που νομιζω ειναι λαθος και σε ενοχλει, ομως και εμενα με ενοχλησε και ενιωσα μ@λ@κ@ς οταν ειπα το παρακατω στο τοπικ με το ESR και εσυ το προσπερασες χωρις καν να διαψευσης την εντυπωση που ειχε δημιουργει σε μενα και ισως και σε αλλους οτι το ESR ηταν δικο σου.





> χαιρομαι που φενεται να βαλαμε τα γυαλια στους ξενους! οντως τετοιο εργαλειο δεν ειχα βρει ποτε στο ιντερνετ! τα περισοτερα που ειχα βρει ηταν σκουπιδια και 1-2 που αξιζαν ηταν υπερτημημενα.



φυσικα στην προκειμενη δεν φταις απολυτα εσυ για το τι νομιζω εγω και ο καθενας ομως αν το εχεις δει, δεν θα επρεπε να το διαψευσεις?

επισεις ηταν ενοχλητικο οτι εδινες τις πληροφοριες με το στανιο χωρις να υπαρχει η παραμικρη αιτιολογηση για κατι τετοιο.






> Θάνο, την πλακέτα θα την ανεβάσεις ???







> θανο ειμαι εν αναμονη για το PCB... τα κολλητηρια εχουν αναψει οι τρομπες εχουν παρει την θεση τους και περιμενουν.







> waiting for the pcb







> Θάνο, νομίζω ότι είσαι σαδιστής, ανέβασε το γ... εεε τιμημένο PCB, όλοι αυτό περιμένουμε, τα κολλητήρια κοντεύουν να καούν.



θελω να ξερεις οτι και εγω ανοικω στην πλειοψηφια των ατομων που αναγνωριζει την προσπαθεια σου και να μοιραστεις μαζι μας ολες αυτες τις κατασκευες αλλα και να κανεις τις απαραιτητες διορθωσεις ωστε να ειναι λειτουργικες, πραγματικα αν δεν ησουν εσυ μαλλον κανεις μας δεν θα τις εβρισκε αλλα και να τις εβρισκε θα καθοταν να τις κανει λειτουργικες και να τις παρουσιασει?!?! ...ομως νομιζω πρεπει να συμφωνησεις και εσυ οτι καποια πραγματακια παρεξηγηθηκαν γιατι καπου 
το επετρεψες να παρεξηγηθουν...τετοια βεβαια ολοι γνωριζουμε οτι συμβαινουν συχνα στην καθημερινοτητα μας κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος, ομως αν υπαρχει καλη διαθεση λυνονται τσακ μπαμ χωρις να χρειαζεται ιδιαιτερη αναλυση οπως γινεται εδω στο φορουμ σε 2-3 διαφορετικα threads.

----------


## Thanos10

Βλεπω η κουβεντα καλα κρατει λοιπον εγω δεν ειπα οτι το κυκλωμα ειναι δικο μου αν εσυ θεωρησες οτι ειναι ετσι μπορουσες να με ρωτησεις φυσικα τα περισσοτερα ειναι απο το νετ οχι μονο αυτο που ανεβασα εγω αλλα και αλλων.
Απο τι βλεπω σε ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο να μαθεις που το βρηκα παρα η κατασκευη σαν κατασκευη.
Το μελος που πετεξε το λινκ ετσι ξεκαρφοτα χωρις ενα σχολοιο δεν λες τιποτα ηταν σωστο αυτο που εκανε δηλαδη μεγαλε σε πιασαμε αυτο θα μπορουσε να το κανει αν εγω ελεγα κυριοι η κατασκευη ειναι δικη μου ειμαι ο δημιουργος αυτο δεν εγινε δεν ειπα ποτε κατι τετοιο οποτε φανερωνει κακια και ζηλια οπως λενε πολλοι εδω ειναι Ελλαδα ο αλλος κοιταει να βγαλει το ματι του διπλανου του.
Οι λογοι που δεν αναφερω το λινκ δεν το κανω για να δειξω οτι η κατασκευη ειναι δικη μου αν ηταν θα το ανεφερα διαβασε για το πολυοργανο για να καταλαβεις εχω ανεβασει την σελιδα που το βρηκα.
Υπαρχουν μελη ( χωρις να θελω να θειξω κανεναν ) που ανεβασαν κατασκευες χωρις σχεδιο μονο με φωτογραφιες εκει δεν ειδα να κανεις ενα σχολιο.
Εγω αυτο που ξερω αγαπητε ειναι οτι καθομαι και παιδευομαι να φιαξω κατι θελω και το κανω θα μου πεις σου ειπαμε να κανεις κατι οχι αλλα δεν περιμενα και τετοια συμπεριφορα απο καποιους.

----------


## lynx

> Εγω αυτο που ξερω αγαπητε ειναι οτι καθομαι και παιδευομαι να φιαξω κατι θελω και το κανω θα μου πεις σου ειπαμε να κανεις κατι οχι αλλα δεν περιμενα και τετοια συμπεριφορα απο καποιους.



θανο νομιζω οτι δεν εχω αφησει ιδαιτερα περιθωρια για παρεξηγησεις, αυτα εχεις να πεις σε αυτα
που γραφω παραπανω?  :Unsure:

----------


## Thanos10

Γιατι να παρεξηγηθεις εσυ γραφεις αυτα που γραφεις δεν καταλαβαινω σε πειραξε τοσο πολυ γιατι δεν ειπα που βρηκα το κυκλωμα το κανατε θεμα λες και εκλεψα κανα δικο σας απαραδεκτο.
Και να ξερεις ουτε εγω εχω διαθεση για παρεξηγησεις με κανεναν αλλα δεν μπορω να μην απαντησω στην επιθεση που κανεται στο προσωπο μου χωρις αιτια μην μου πεις για την πηγη.
Και να ξερεις δεν πιαστηκες ............ οπως εγραψες αλλοι ειναι αυτοι φιλε και τους ξερουμε.

----------


## klik

Βρε παιδιά επειδή τραβάει πολύ και δεν υπάρχει τόσος λόγος (αποψη μου βέβαια), μηπως μπορούμε να καταλήξουμε σε κάποιες γενικές οδηγίες για τις κατηγορίες κατασκευών, 
π.χ. 
να αναφέρεται αν η κατασκευή είναι πρωτότυπη (οπότε δεν θα υπάρχουν μπερδέματα),
να αναφέρεται αν είναι τροποποίηση/βελτίωση πρωτότυπης και σε ποιό τμήμα,
αν έχουν δηλωθεί τα παραπάνω και θέλει ο παρουσιαστής, ας βάλει και το link.

επιπλέον:
Οποιεσδήποτε ερωτήσεις/απορίες έχουν σχέση με το link θα πρέπει να είναι καλοπροαίρετες και ευγενικά διατυπωμένες (όχι κάποιος να δίνει οδηγίες για κατασκεύη και στο τέλος να βγεί και δαρμένος :Huh: , είπαμε δεν είμαστε περιοδικό εδω, ούτε πληρώνετε κανένας για πρωτότυπες ή όχι κατασκευές).

(μια ιδέα είναι, θέλει βελτίωση, μην βαράτε)

----------


## Thanos10

+10000 στον klik.

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Ίσως πρέπει να κλείσει εδώ το θέμα μιας και ο Θάνος είπε ότι θα βάζει λινκ παραπομπές (γνώμη μου είναι ότι αυτό είναι σωστό).Θάνε και όλοι συνεχίστε την καλή προσπάθεια και το μεράκι.

----------


## dovegroup

> Βλεπω η κουβεντα καλα κρατει λοιπον εγω δεν ειπα οτι το κυκλωμα ειναι δικο μου αν εσυ θεωρησες οτι ειναι ετσι μπορουσες να με ρωτησεις φυσικα τα περισσοτερα ειναι απο το νετ οχι μονο αυτο που ανεβασα εγω αλλα και αλλων.
> Απο τι βλεπω σε ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο να μαθεις που το βρηκα παρα η κατασκευη σαν κατασκευη.
> Το μελος που πετεξε το λινκ ετσι ξεκαρφοτα χωρις ενα σχολοιο δεν λες τιποτα ηταν σωστο αυτο που εκανε δηλαδη μεγαλε σε πιασαμε αυτο θα μπορουσε να το κανει αν εγω ελεγα κυριοι η κατασκευη ειναι δικη μου ειμαι ο δημιουργος αυτο δεν εγινε δεν ειπα ποτε κατι τετοιο οποτε φανερωνει κακια και ζηλια οπως λενε πολλοι εδω ειναι Ελλαδα ο αλλος κοιταει να βγαλει το ματι του διπλανου του.
> Οι λογοι που δεν αναφερω το λινκ δεν το κανω για να δειξω οτι η κατασκευη ειναι δικη μου αν ηταν θα το ανεφερα διαβασε για το πολυοργανο για να καταλαβεις εχω ανεβασει την σελιδα που το βρηκα.
> Υπαρχουν μελη ( χωρις να θελω να θειξω κανεναν ) που ανεβασαν κατασκευες χωρις σχεδιο μονο με φωτογραφιες εκει δεν ειδα να κανεις ενα σχολιο.
> Εγω αυτο που ξερω αγαπητε ειναι οτι καθομαι και παιδευομαι να φιαξω κατι θελω και το κανω θα μου πεις σου ειπαμε να κανεις κατι οχι αλλα δεν περιμενα και τετοια συμπεριφορα απο καποιους.



Εκφραζω την συμπάθεια μου σε αυτό που σου συμβαίνει, για το ESR το Link εφυγε πρώτα σε pm σε όλους οσουν ζητούσαν απεγνωσμένα περισσότερα στοιχεία και δές καλά αν και πότε απάντησες, σου εχω απαντήσει σε pm πως το είχα αρκετό καιρό στα αγαπημένα μου πρίν το ανακοινώσω , επισης αν εχεις το pm μου τότε σου ζητώ σχεδόν συγχώρεση αν σου δημιουργησα πρόβλημα με την ενέργεια μου αυτή, μόλις είδα την απάντηση σου και ωφείλω να πώ πως διακρίνω επίσης απο μεριά σου κατευθυνόμενη επιθετικότητα, κάτι σαν ξεφόρτωμα ευθύνης που άδικα νιώθεις.
Δεν σε πιάσαμε να αντιγράφεις όμως τώρα σε έπιασα να ρίχνεις κεραυνούς παράπλευρα οπότε πέναλντι...γιατί καταλαβαίνω και ελπίζω λάθος λόγω της σύγχυσης σου τι κάνεις και τι μπορείς, δεν χρειάζετε πλέον σχολιασμός.
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΝΗΡΟΥ Η ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ, και επειδή επαναλαμβάνω ζήτησα συγγνώμη σε pm απο σενα και αν θές το κάνω public κόπια να το δούν όλοι διότι καθαρός ουρανός δεν φοβάται την λάσπη, όποτε θές ζήτησε το με την συμπεριφορά σου και το ανακοινώνω.
Αυτά, αν νομίζεις ίσως πως ωφείλεις κάτι να πείς το ωφείλεις στον εαυτό σου.
Υ.Γ. Θεωρώ άστοχο το σχόλιο σου,  και το σαμάρι δεν φταίει σε κάτι αν πρέπει να ακούσει το γαιδουράκι όπως λέει ο λαός.
Γνώμη μου συνέχισε όπως πάς με τις κατασκευές και θα χαίρεις άκρας εκτίμησης των συμφορουμιτών, δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να ανακοινώσεις τίποτε όπιος πονηρός θέλει ασ ψάξει μόνος του :Smile: ...Η συνέχεια αφού γράψουμε το νέο επεισόδιο...
Φιλικά πάντα...

----------


## Nemmesis

εχω εγω μια κατσικα... εχει και ο γειτονας μου... του γειτονα κατεβαζει ποιο πολυ γαλα... εγω ομως δεν θελω να βγαζει και η δικη μου κατσικα τοσο γαλα... θελω απλα να ψωφισει η κατσικα του γειτονα... 

οποιος καταλαβε καταλαβε

----------


## moutoulos

Παναγιώτη δεν παίζεσαι  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: .

Λοιπόν το θέμα, δυστυχώς για σας, ευτυχώς για μας (για μένα), κλειδώνεται.
Και πάλι πλακίτσα ...

Επειδή βλέπω οτι τουλάχιστον δεν έχετε εκτιμήσει, τις κατασκευές του Θάνου 
(δεν μιλάω για όλους) που οι περισσότεροι με τόσο δέος αντικρίσατε, και επειδή 
η αντιμετώπιση αυτή δεν αρμόζει στον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη, το παρόν 
κλειδώνεται για να μην γίνουν τα πράγματα χειρότερα.

Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το πως αλλάζει η κατάσταση, και για κάποιον 
που αγωνίζεται να επισυνάψει μια σωστή κατασκευή, του γυρνάει "μπούμεραγκ". 
Εντάξει το είπαμε παραπάνω, συμφώνησε και ο ίδιος, οτι θα "μπαίνει το Link κάτω
ή πάνω απο την κατασκευή του μέλους, γιατί το συνεχίζεται  :Unsure:  ?. 
Είναι πραγματικά Άξιον απορίας.

----------

